# A small observation from using a W205 then changing to a W200



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not trying to create any turmoil from this thread as its just simply a small observation I made and something I'd like to share. I recently got my W200 in from the person whom I traded my W205 to and installed it. First off I noticed that the disc slot is up higher than the W205 since the top half of the W205 is dedicated to docking the black bird. Second, I noticed that when I put a DVD in and loaded it up that the W200 actually seems to display video a bit better than the W205 as well. I know I know! Call it what you will (just my imagination) ,but I seriously think the W200 may have a cleaner video playback than the W205 I had. At times I felt the W205 was pretty blotchy looking and had quite a bit of artifacting. I really think that the real estate dedicated and designed for docking the black bird may have compromised certain performance levels in video. Obviously we've seen the H701 control graphics disappear and as I've previously stated this could be due to cost or perhaps the impractical prospect of trying to cram more circuitry for the same features with the new feature of black bird docking into even less space. Like I said, you can call it my imagination and disregard this altogether or if you have the means view a W205 along side a W200 with the same movie and then tell me what you think.

Again I'm not trying to create an opportunity for any W205 owners to flame away with this thread. I know alot of people here really like their W205's and their W200's as well for lots of reasons. Some of those reasons are for H701 control and some of those reasons are for black bird docking. I just thought I might mention this as it is something I found unusual and wanted to know if anyone else had a similar experience.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

Interesting. I had thought about 'upgrading' from my w200 to w205. But since I will not be using a blackbird I had given up on the idea. I will wait until they have a doubledin with the USB ipod connection. 

You know what would be cool, is if the ipod docked in the blackbird space.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

EntityofME1...Don't worry about a flame war. If this website is staying true to it's roots...that won't happen. Of course reading those ampthreads started by EZAudio and CBRWORM and how they quickly went down hill, one would think otherwise.

However I think most people on this website are interested in the audio/video related features that the W200 supports....but the fact that the W200 has better video playback.....

.....Well I'd have to say it's a SUPERIOR product if you

A)Have a PXA H700/701 processor

B)Watch DVDs

C)Don't care about any Blackbird functions


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

I know one of the reasons I waited for the w205 is for the black bird option and the HD radio sub channels. It's 2 bad the new unit still doesn't do dixv, just means I need to convert my torrents into another format.


----------

